# Swimming and Skin



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

Turns out my dog Tweed likes to swim! This is the first dog I've ever had that likes to swim, and we swim 2-3 times a week in the summer.

I'm concerned about his skin--he has very thick, fluffy hair which we are trying to keep trimmed very short. But it dries slowly. I'm worried that being wet so often will cause him to develop hotspots or other skin problems.

Can anyone advise?

shallbe


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

This is a very good concern, he can develop hotspots or other skin problems. I suggest, rinsing him off with clean water after a swim (you can just doggie shampoo at your own discretion), towel dry first, and then blow dry on the low heat setting and switch over to the cool setting. You should brush him as he dries to help separate and move the hairs around so they can dry faster. Make sure you dry his armpits and behind the ears very well, any spot that is covered up or won't get good air circulation. You can also get those super absorbent super shammies to help dry him and absorb more moisture.


----------



## shallbe (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow, that sounds like a lot of work for a half-hour swim...

On the subject of blow drying--the blow dryer I have from the store is fairly pointless for the dog. Is there a good brand/type of blow dryer that works for fluffy dogs? :wink:

shallbe


----------



## denise3099 (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL--well I don't think you get wetter the longer you swim. Basically he's just saying to towel dry and blow dry your dog, maybe brushing while you dry. I wouldn't want a dripping wet dog in the house anyway.

I'd rinse, towel dry and let him hang out in the sun until dry.


----------

